# Which way is the dancer spinning?



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

If you can't see the gif then check it here: http://www.brainbashers.com/illusionimages/130.gif


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

upside down


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Loving that signature


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 4, 2014)

You like trolling people, don't you?


----------



## Snoopy (Jun 5, 2013)

No he likes to steal the show. I am much quieter until I felt something's wrong that is.


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

When I imagine looking from slightly below I see anticlockwise. Imagining looking downwards gets me seeing it going clockwise.
So both?

Edit note: I think focusing also on the centric leg's muscles in terms of how they appear to twist is a good way to change perspective.

I'm starting to get stuck with clockwise now xD


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

apparently you anyone can make it appear both ways, I can only see it clockwise though, with it kinda jerking quickly the other direction maybe like twice per rotation.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

This one?









It's not visible anymore.


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

She's only going clockwise for me now. Unless I just look at the floor-most foot, then it looks like she's going anticlockwise or wobbling left and right 

Edit: I can still change her back the other way by imagining the shadow is actually a part of her and that the bold part is her above the eye level.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Clockwise... but I put right cuz like what


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't get it. She is obviously spinning clockwise.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

If you go to these two images (L spin and R spin), you can see how it works both ways. TRIPPY.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

clairdelunatic said:


> If you go to these two images (L spin and R spin), you can see how it works both ways. TRIPPY.


She was spinning clockwise, but I looked at the R Spin link, and now I can't see anything other than counter clockwise. What kind of jedi mind trick crap is this?


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> She was spinning clockwise, but I looked at the R Spin link, and now I can't see anything other than counter clockwise. What kind of jedi mind trick crap is this?


I know. I'm totally a believer now.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Right and left are bullshit ways of measuring this. A circle moves right from "top" down and left from "bottom" up. Clockwise and counterclockwise are the only ways to measure directional movement on a circle.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh, now I see. I only started to notice it once I focused on the raised foot as it moves in front of her leg.

Now it changes every time I blink. 

Neat.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ummm sp^3 orbital?

right


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I first saw it as clockwise, but managed to change a few times, but not at will, will have to practise some...


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think I saw it going left or right, so I think it was going both ways.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Clockwise


----------

